# "KRATEFEST" 2017



## Matt M. (Apr 2, 2017)

"KRATEFEST" 2017 
Saturday, June 17th 
Downtown Sycamore IL 60178

Info: Blue Moon Bikes 815-899-3100
sales@bluemoonbikes.com


----------

